# Good 4 day get away outside of the UAE



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you guys think are the best short get aways to go to from this area?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Indian Ocean, Indonesia, Thailand, Cyprus - you'll like Cyprus - and direct flights with Cyprus airways as well as Emirates, UK (seriously, go to London!), in fact most cities in Europe - just make sure there's a direct flight though. Amsterdam...

Depends whether you want culture or not I guess.

Out of all of them though I'd say Cyprus, you get a bit of everything, culture, history, sun and they speak great English!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Definately Thailand, not Bangcok at moment though, but some of the islands are great and no signs of trouble.
I still think Egypt is a good getaway for a quick trip, but then you still in a sandpit.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Nepal!!!! KTM direct from AUH. Loads to do in the KTM valley or within a short, cheap, taxi/bus ride into the central hills. KTM is absolutely heaving but full of beautiful architecture and heritage. A Short trip to Bhaktapur will find you in a UNESCO world heritage site. Stunning buildings and surroundings and a preserved way of life still on show. 

Further east and up Nagarkot mountain (you can walk if you feel like the challenge or taxi up and enjoy the walk down), you will be in view of the largest Mountains in the world and surrounded by perfect peace and quiet and stunning views. I love the place - and it is soooo cheap!

You could also get a cheap internal flight (I'd recommend Bhudda Air for safety record and frequency) to many of the Trek staging posts where you could enjoy a night and a shorter walk. US$100 will buy you a fly by of Everest if the weather is good, (Nepalese Pilots tend not to fly in clouds as there are quite often rocks in them - Cumulo Granitus).

Locals very friendly - sometimes this is because they are trying to get money out of you but a firm no gets you left alone or if you can't be harsh a dollar should make you a friend for life.

If you want any info PM me and I can let you know where i stayed. Nothing is luxury but all very comfortable and clean. Rooms cost $10-$20 a night most places.

I can't praise it enough - went for 5 days in November and will be going back for a longer trip as soon as I can!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd add 1 more day for the flights and go to Bali, nowhere else you will forget what is Dubai cuz they are the only people on Earth who don't know Dubai! Singapore airlines are leaving Dubai at 8pm, making 1 or 2 hours stop over in Singapore and taking off to Denpasar airport on Bali, you'll be there early morning, it will save you full day...

closer option is Istanbul, I love it!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Agree with Ella or Yousef  Bali is fab and Istanbul is wild....when we going?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Agree with Ella or Yousef  Bali is fab and Istanbul is wild....when we going?
> 
> Uwch birra lutven


:eyebrows: to clear your doubts, just Ella


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah the pretty one


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

How about the Kabul adventure resort...very close to UAE...lot of sun, lot of exciting adventures. Imagine yourself riding on your bike at 100 mph on a long unwinding dusty road, dodging the bullets as they whiz by your hair (which is blowing in the wind) and ofcourse the occasional RPG being fired upon you. At night there are plenty of places you can hit (literally...but only if you are holding the lifetime membership pass for the Al-qaeda suicide bomber Gold club). There are so many fun games, such as hide and seek with the taliban, spot the bearded guy with the suicide jacket underneath his clothes, guess the amount of explosives in an IED (similar to guess the beans in the jar)...and so much more...

Have fun...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For a four day trip you don't want a long flight or you'll spend half your time travelling.

Istanbul (history, culture & great food)
Cyprus (as above & chilled)
Oman (v close the nicest place in the ME)
Beirut (party town)
Sri Lanka (stay close to Columbo though as transfers take ages on the bad roads)

Thailand is a good 6 hour flight, so I think it's too long for such a brief trip.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Maldives for sure ... just a hop skip and jump from here and the people are lovely ...

Definitely no to Cyprus ... too many Britts there .... might as well stay here or go to London ... has the same effect and lighter on your wallet .... !!! .... ha ha ha!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Depends entirely on your budget.

I'm flying to Seychelles next week (home sweet home) and it's 4.5 hours away. Direct flight with Emirates (Emirates fly there 6 days a week). My ideal getaway considering I'm so stressed at work - nothing that a relaxing holiday, with sun, sea, white sand and blue skies won't cure (and family of course )!

If Seychelles is a tad too expensive (I'm still moaning about the airfare but what to do, it's home for me!), Maldives and Mauritius offer similar holidays, though out of the 2, Maldives have nicer beaches.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

By the time we are sharing the best of our experience with Jynx, she is already hanging out somewhere in Aya Napa or Istanbul ))) Enjoy Jynx wherever you are ))


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No no  I am working a day for a co worker in a week or so and can take my day off anytime in the next few weeks. I have been researching all of these places and haven't decided yet. 

I should add that I would LIKE to get a half sleeve started on while I am on this vacation. So, someplace tat friendly is important too  but just going someplace will be nice. 

Seychelles looks AWESOME but its not in the front as its a bit expensive. All the suggestions are most apprieciated!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> No no  I am working a day for a co worker in a week or so and can take my day off anytime in the next few weeks. I have been researching all of these places and haven't decided yet.
> 
> I should add that I would LIKE to get a half sleeve started on while I am on this vacation. So, someplace tat friendly is important too  but just going someplace will be nice.
> 
> Seychelles looks AWESOME but its not in the front as its a bit expensive. All the suggestions are most apprieciated!


what was suggested to you is enough, if you get more you will simply get confused, go to Istanbul, tickets are cheap and city is cheap, food cost peanuts there, hotels are affordable too, especially if you stay in a 4-star or hotel apartments... as well flight is not that long...
can't say much about Beirut, tickets are cleap, but I remember we paid 80 usd to get from the airport to the hotel (cheating most likely) and you mentioned that you want to get out of Middle East...


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

> I would LIKE to get a half sleeve started on while I am on this vacation. So, someplace tat friendly is important too


Camden Town it is then love! Andy'll take you I'm sure.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy has to stay in his own room... something tells me he will not go on those terms


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Definitely Cyprus. Its got everything, is not too far and of course its got ME


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Definitely Cyprus. Its got everything, is not too far and of course its got ME


Unless if Jynx wants to swim... the water is still cold, otherwise yes, it's beautiful


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Camden Town it is then love! Andy'll take you I'm sure.


Camden Town is in England... that is a bit far.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Unless if Jynx wants to swim... the water is still cold, otherwise yes, it's beautiful


Depends what you call cold. There are already a lot of people swimming in the sea. The swimming pools are warmer of course.
Personally I dont get into mine until the water temp hits 26c


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Depends what you call cold. There are already a lot of people swimming in the sea. The swimming pools are warmer of course.
> Personally I dont get into mine until the water temp hits 26c


that's for sure, everyone has a difference perception of "cold" and "warm" ))) for me Mediterranean in April is still cold... which part of Cyprus are you in? I've been almost everywhere, loved the place!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> that's for sure, everyone has a difference perception of "cold" and "warm" ))) for me Mediterranean in April is still cold... which part of Cyprus are you in? I've been almost everywhere, loved the place!


I am just outside Paphos.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

What's even colder is the swim you would have to do to get to the UK anyway. Actually I suppose there is a ferry if you like that sort of thing. Never felt quite so "expatriated" before.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There may be a problem with going anywhere unless this dust cloud goes.....

In fact, and I know it's no good for 4 days, but, I've always fancied going to Iceland, some mates of mine took their Land Rovers there a couple of years back and had a great time. Pity I missed it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Interesting article on Lonely Planet for Budget Getaways....

Countries that can still be travelled on the cheap - travel tips and articles - Lonely Planet

Iran, Sudan, Nepal....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> There may be a problem with going anywhere unless this dust cloud goes.....
> 
> In fact, and I know it's no good for 4 days, but, I've always fancied going to Iceland, some mates of mine took their Land Rovers there a couple of years back and had a great time. Pity I missed it.


Iceland is not a good place to go anymore. If the second biggest volcano in Iceland will wake up (which last happened in 1800-ies) it will be more than disaster...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maz, i feel your pain! 
Emirates flight prices from Dubai are criminal. They take advantage of the captive travellers here to the extent that some of us who work in the industry make every effort not to travel with them. A couple of examples, I went to China at the start of the year for half the Emirates price on China Hainan.
It`s around 6000dhs to fly from Dubai to Mauritius but only 4000dhs to fly from London to Mauritius via Dubai with Emirates. 
Jynx, forget the TATS you classy chic, and get on Flydubai to Jordan, see Petra, Jerash and the Dead sea!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maz, i feel your pain!
> Emirates flight prices from Dubai are criminal. They take advantage of the captive travellers here to the extent that some of us who work in the industry make every effort not to travel with them. A couple of examples, I went to China at the start of the year for half the Emirates price on China Hainan.
> It`s around 6000dhs to fly from Dubai to Mauritius but only 4000dhs to fly from London to Mauritius via Dubai with Emirates.
> Jynx, forget the TATS you classy chic, and get on Flydubai to Jordan, see Petra, Jerash and the Dead sea!!


make sure to wear closed shoes in Petra and Jerash... I better keep quiet why...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't mention scorpions Ella!!!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maz, i feel your pain!
> Emirates flight prices from Dubai are criminal. They take advantage of the captive travellers here to the extent that some of us who work in the industry make every effort not to travel with them. A couple of examples, I went to China at the start of the year for half the Emirates price on China Hainan.
> It`s around 6000dhs to fly from Dubai to Mauritius but only 4000dhs to fly from London to Mauritius via Dubai with Emirates.
> Jynx, forget the TATS you classy chic, and get on Flydubai to Jordan, see Petra, Jerash and the Dead sea!!


I'm at the mercy of Emirates as they more or less have a monopoly on the route. I could fly with Qatar Airways for AED 3000 (as opposed to AED 4,600 off peak fare) but as I have to transit and there is only one hour for me to race from one plane to the other and as Qatar Airways only flies there twice a week (I would lose out a few days on my holiday!), that more or less put paid to that plan! Supposedly Etihad have plans to fly there later this year (fingers crossed!), so hopefully this will drive down prices. I paid AED 6,000 to fly my mum out here 2 years ago and that was supposedly their promotional fare! I didn't even want to know what the full fare was!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

any one said Syria Arabia or Lebanon maybe you can go to Cairo
trust me go to Aleppo (north Syria near turkey ) by plane - which is very cheap 5 flights every day then take train to Damascus then to Beirut 
if you want any help i will tell you
indeed it will not cost you more and only 2:40 min from Dubai to Aleppo 2:00 from Dubai to Damascus or Beirut




....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Beirut (party town)
> -


Heard from a few people that Beirut is good for a night out, do you have any more details?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Don't mention scorpions Ella!!!!!!


there is another "long black danger with many many feet" in the stones, i've seen many of them in Jerash and they are fatal... if you step on one side, the other side will bite you and in 1 hour... oh, don't let me start...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Need to just go ahead and mark that place off the list


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Just got back from Nepal - can recommend it highly, though the pollution and poverty are crazy. It's a little over 4 hours by FlyDubai (or Air Arabia). Accomodation ranges from very cheap backpacker places to higher end hotels (though don't go by star system - 5* Malla Hotel is nowhere near as nice as 4* Shanker Hotel, for example). Plenty of day trips from capital. Also, they run one hour plane trips to see/photograph Everest during April and May (best non-pharmaceutical trip I have ever taken!). PM me if you decide to go there as I have the number of a really good travel agent who can get discounts on everything.

Sri Lanka is good too (went there in November) - stay at the Galle Face/Regency hotel if you can - it's fantastic!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, being half Cypriot, I'd recommend Cyprus, even though I've not been there for years myself.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Need to just go ahead and mark that place off the list


no dear, you will find the same in Kurion in Cyprus, I saw a big black snake there, there are weird creatures everywhere in the stones in a hot season, overall Jordan is worth visiting, Jerash is beautiful


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Just got back from Nepal - can recommend it highly, though the pollution and poverty are crazy. It's a little over 4 hours by FlyDubai (or Air Arabia). Accomodation ranges from very cheap backpacker places to higher end hotels (though don't go by star system - 5* Malla Hotel is nowhere near as nice as 4* Shanker Hotel, for example). Plenty of day trips from capital. Also, they run one hour plane trips to see/photograph Everest during April and May (best non-pharmaceutical trip I have ever taken!). PM me if you decide to go there as I have the number of a really good travel agent who can get discounts on everything.
> 
> Sri Lanka is good too (went there in November) - stay at the Galle Face/Regency hotel if you can - it's fantastic!


I heard there is a water problem in Nepal - they turn it off even in 5-star hotels for 3-4 hours a day. Is it true?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I heard there is a water problem in Nepal - they turn it off even in 5-star hotels for 3-4 hours a day. Is it true?


Water is fine - providing you don't drink it. It is electricity that is in short supply. In Kathmandu the electricity is off 16 hours a day, but bigger hotels have generators. You need torches though for walking in the streets!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oi what's this trickery??????? Mr Sigma now a Mod??????


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I know. I took the King's shilling and all that.


Glad to see you made it here OK!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> no dear, you will find the same in Kurion in Cyprus, I saw a big black snake there, there are weird creatures everywhere in the stones in a hot season, overall Jordan is worth visiting, Jerash is beautiful


The black whip snake in Cyprus is harmless and in the 5 years I have lived here I have only seen a couple, both of them crossing the road in front of our car.
They are actually rather beautiful, very shiny


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The black whip snake in Cyprus is harmless and in the 5 years I have lived here I have only seen a couple, both of them crossing the road in front of our car.
> They are actually rather beautiful, very shiny


 yak, i prefer to see snakes behind the glass in the Zoo, i have a snake fobia!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Another perfect place for a weekend away is Athens, it`s cheap to get to with Air Arabia and has plenty to see and do!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i will go to any where but i need a partner to travel with 

let's make a group and go together 


..


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Another perfect place for a weekend away is Athens, it`s cheap to get to with Air Arabia and has plenty to see and do!


which hotel can you recommend? i'd love to go there


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Athens is fantastic. I always stay with family there though...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> I know. I took the King's shilling and all that.
> 
> 
> Glad to see you made it here OK!


Hmmm thought you all did it for love 

ta been a fun 2 weeks and it is very pleasant waking up somewhere warm, although my opinion may well change in July and August when it hits 50+!!!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Hmmm thought you all did it for love
> 
> ta been a fun 2 weeks and it is very pleasant waking up somewhere warm, although my opinion may well change in July and August when it hits 50+!!!!


for summer you need two things:
1. AC in the car is working well
2. You know how to run fast


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Hmmm thought you all did it for love
> 
> ta been a fun 2 weeks and it is very pleasant waking up somewhere warm, although my opinion may well change in July and August when it hits 50+!!!!


Being a teacher and all I get to go away for the whole of July and August.


Which is nice.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Pah!!! Alright for some


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

It would be were I not planning to spend July in Doncaster...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Fair point!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I think nobody mentionned Jordan which is a very nice place to visit, close from Dubai and cheap with flydubai: www.visitjordan.com


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Helios said:


> I think nobody mentionned Jordan which is a very nice place to visit, close from Dubai and cheap with flydubai: www.visitjordan.com


read the thread from the beginning... I think Jordan was mentioned more than anything else ))))


----------

